#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اخر اصدارات الكتب السياسية في العالم

## محيي ابراهيم

الى كل الاخوة الاعضاء
هذه المشاركة خاصة بالتعريف بكل اصدارات الكتب السياسية المهمة في العالم  لذا فليس هناك سماحية للرد ( الرد مغلق ) نظرا لكون المشاركة للتعريف وعليه نرجو من كل عضو يقع تحت يده كتابا سياسياً حديثاً ومهماًعربيا كان ام عالميا ان يرسل " لماستر " او " لي " برسالة خاصة تحوي مختصر عن الكتاب وتعريف به وان امكن الرابط الخاص به لتوثيق التعريف الى جانب اسم عضو المنتدى المشارك الذي قام بترشيح الكتاب للقاعة لنضعة في هذا المكان ليكون نواة لتعريفنا جميعا وكل من زار المنتدى بأهم الاصدارات العالمية.
ولكم عظيم الشكر
*نهاية العصر الأميركي 

تأليف: تشارلز أ. كوبتشان 

الناشر: مجلس كتاب الشئون الخارجية 

الفريد أ. كنوبف ـ نيويورك 2002 

الصفحات: 391 صفحة من القطع الكبير* مؤلف هذا الكتاب البروفيسور تشارلز أ. كوبتشان، هو استاذ العلاقات الدولية في جامعة جورج تاون وعضو سابق في مجلس الشورى الخارجية، كما انه كان مستشاراً لمجلس الامن القومي في عهد بيل كلينتون وبالتحديد في فترة رئاسته الاولى وهو الآن يعيش في واشنطن. 

وهذا الكتاب يفاجيء القاريء للوهلة الاولى فقد اعتدنا على تبجح كبراء الاستراتيجيين الاميركان بعظمة اميركا ودوام مجدها وسيطرتها على العالم كقوة عظمى وحيدة. ولكن المؤلف يقول لنا بأن عهد الهيمنة الاميركية لن يدوم طويلاً وهذا افضل للعالم ولأميركا نفسها بل ربما كانت هذه الهيمنة في طريقها الى الزوال على الرغم من كل المظاهرة التي توهم بعكس ذلك. 

ومنذ الصفحات الاولى للكتاب يقول المؤلف بما معناه: 

في 11 سبتمبر قتل المهاجمون آلاف الاشخاص في بعض دقائق ودمروا رمز القوة الاميركية على الصعيدين الاقتصادي والعسكري: اي مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويورك ومبنى البنتاغون في واشنطن وقد صدم الهجوم الاميركان الى درجة لا توصف واشعرهم بهشاشتهم وهشاشة قوتهم للمرة الاولى في التاريخ فقد كانوا يعتقدون انه لا يمكن لاحد ان يتجرأ على مهاجمتهم في عقر دارهم، وقد اثرت هذه الضربة الرهيبة على عقلية الاميركان وغيرت من احاسيسهم ومشاعرهم تجاه العالم الخارجي. 

في الواقع انه منذ نهاية الحرب الباردة وحتى حصول الضربة كان الاميركان قد فقدوا الاهتمام بالسياسة الخارجية كانوا قد استسلموا لرفاهيتهم وعظمتهم بصفتهم القوة العظمى الوحيدة في العالم ثم جاءت ضربة 11 سبتمبر لكي توقظهم من نوم عميق قبلها كانت وسائل الاعلام نادراً ما تهتم بالشئون الخارجية، كانت في معظمها تركز اهتمامها على شئون الداخل واحوال اميركا كما لو انه لا يوجد في العالم إلا هي وحتى الكونغرس ما عاد يجد الوقت الكافي لمناقشة السياسة الخارجية.. 

ولكن بعد الضربة اصبح الدفاع عن اميركا ومحاربة الارهاب هما الشغل الشاغل للشعب والحكومة في آن معاً، وهكذا عادت الشئون الخارجية الى المقدمة، واصبحت في صلب اهتمامات الطبقة السياسية والثقافية والاعلامية الاميركية. 

في الواقع ان الادارة الاميركية فشلت في توقع الضربة وتحاشيها على الرغم من كل العلائم التي كانت ترهص بالخطر ولذلك لام الكثيرون اجهزة الدولة والمخابرات على هذا التقصير الذي لا يغتفر. 

هل يعني ذلك ان مسألة الارهاب ينبغي ان تستحوذ على كل اهتمام الادارة الاميركية؟ سوف يكون من الخطأ الفادح ان نمشي في هذا الاتجاه، فهناك قضايا اخرى مهمة في السياسة الخارجية، بل وهناك قضايا اهم من الارهاب لانه ليس الخطر الوحيد الذي يتهدد اميركا ويمكن القول بأن الخطر الاساسي الذي يتهددها هو التالي: 

ظهور قوى عظمى منافسة لاميركا على المستوى الدولي هنا يكمن الخطر الحقيقي وليس «القاعدة» او سواها، فاميركا قادرة على الانتصار على هذه الفئات الصغيرة التي لا يمكن ان تتغلب على قوة عظمى كالولايات المتحدة، فمنظمة «القاعدة» ليست روسيا ولا الصين ولا اليابان ولا اوروبا ولا ينبغي ان نبالغ في قيمتها واهميتها. 

في الواقع ان لاميركا بعض العذر في نسيان هذه المسألة: أي مسألة التنافس بين القوى العظمى على اقتسام النفوذ في العالم، فالقرن الواحد والعشرون ابتدأ كأفضل ما يكون بالنسبة لاميركا، فقد انتصرت انتصاراً ساحقاً على الاتحاد السوفييتي ولم يعد في الميدان اي قوة تضاهيها أو تنافسها، وكان اقتصادها مزدهراً الى ابعد الحدود وهكذا شعرت اميركا بأن النظام الديمقراطي انتصر الى الابد على اعدائه وراح بعضهم يتحدث «عن نهاية التاريخ» بانتصار النموذج الاميركي أو الغربي. 

ومن اصل مئتي دولة في العالم راحت 120 دولة تمشي في الاتجاه الديمقراطي وتحققه جزئياً أو كلياً وهذا يعني ان النموذج الغربي اصبح حقيقة واقعة ومثالاً اعلى تتطلع اليه جميع شعوب العالم، ولم تبق إلا ثلاث دول تتبنى النظام الشيوعي هي: الصين، وكوريا الشمالية، وكوبا وحتى الصين راحت تتخلى عنه كثيراً فيما يخص السياسة الاقتصادية فقد انفتحت على الرأسمالية كثيراً في السنوات الاخيرة. 

واما القوة العسكرية والاقتصادية الاميركية فأصحبت خيالية ولا منافس لها في العالم كله وهكذا بدا ان كل شيء يبتسم لاميركا وعندئذ اعتقد كبار الاستراتيجيين الأميركان ان هيمنة أميركا سوف تستمر الى الأبد، او الى اجل غير مسمى على الأقل، وان السلام سوف يعم العالم بفضل هذه القوة العظمى المرهوبة والقادرة على إقامة نظام عالمي جديد. فانتشار الديمقراطية الليبرالية على المستوى السياسي، والرأسمالية على المستوى الاقتصادي أصبح حقيقة واقعة. واعتقدنا انه سوف يشمل العالم كله، ويؤدي بالتاريخ الى مستقره. 

فماذا بعد الديمقراطية؟ وهل هناك من نظام آخر يستطيع ان ينافسها؟ هل يمكن ان يظهر شيء جديد في التاريخ بعد الآن؟ 

ولكن هذه الثقة العمياء بقوة أميركا ليست فقط خاطئة وانما خطرة على اميركا ذاتها. وينبغي على فوكوياما وبقية الاستراتيجيين الأميركان ان يعرفوا ان مدة الهيمنة الأميركية على العالم ليست طويلة. ومن السذاجة والوهم ان نستسلم لأحلامنا ورغباتنا اللذيذة. والدليل على ذلك ان القوى العظمى التي سبقت اميركا على مسرح التاريخ ارتكبت نفس الخطأ، ودفعت الثمن باهظاً. 

ففي عام 1910 مثلا كانت أوروبا في قمة حضارتها، وتعيش بحبوحة اقتصادية وسعادة لا مثيل لها. وكانت تهيمن على العالم بواسطة قوتها الاقتصادية والتكنولوجية والفلسفية والعلمية والعسكرية.. لم يكن لها اي منافس ابداً. 

كان العالم أنذاك محكوماً من قبل القوة العظمى الأولى انجلترا، ثم من قبل قوى عظمى اخرى أقل أهمية كفرنسا، أو المانيا، أو روسيا.. وكانت أوروبا تعتقد ان النظام العالمي الذي شكلته راسخ رسوخ الجبال ولا يمكن ان يتزعزع. وفجأة، وبعد أربع سنوات فقط، اندلعت الحرب العالمية الأولى ودمرت أوروبا.. وبالتالي فالعظمة لا تدوم لأحد. ومن الخطأ ان تستسلم اميركا للثقة العمياء بمجدها. فمجدها لن يدوم.. 

ينبغي العلم ان اوروبا تعيش الآن مرحلة ثورية من خلال عملية التوحيد التي لا مثيل لها في التاريخ فقواها تندمج مع بعضها البعض على كلا الصعيدين الاقتصادي والسياسي. وبالتالي فإن ثروة أوروبا الموحدة سوف تنافس اميركا وتتغلب عليها. 

وأما روسيا فسوف تنهض من كبوتها عاجلاً أو آجلاً، وقد تنضم الى الوحدة الأوروبية. وعندئذ يصبح مركز العالم في أوروبا لا في اميركا. وآسيا ليست بعيدة جداًخلف أوروبا. فالصين اصبحت مرهوبة الجانب اقليميا وقوتها الاقتصادية تنمو بسرعة شديدة، وبالتالي فسوف تكون بعد فترة من الزمن احدى القوى العظمى التي تنافس اميركا. وهذه الفترة يحددها الخبراء بعشرين او ثلاثين سنة على اكثر تقدير. واما اليابان التي تمتلك ثاني اكبر اقتصاد في العالم فسوف تتغلب على ركودها الاقتصادي الذي اصابها مؤخراً. وبالتالي فسوف توسع وتنشر تدريجيا نفوذها السياسي والعسكري في العالم. 

هذا يعني ان الساحة ليست خالية لاميركا على عكس ما نتوهم. فعاجلا أو آجلا سوف تنهض هذه القوى العظمى الجديدة لكي تنافس على حسم القرار العالمي. وعندئذ سوف ندخل في عصر جديد: هوعصر ما بعد اميركا. عندئذ سوف ندخل في عالم متعدد الاقطاب والمراكز ولا يهيمن عليه مركز واحد كما هو عليه الحال الآن. وبالتالي فان تهديد مصالح اميركا او هيمنتها لن يأتي من جهة بن لادن وجماعته، وانما من جهة هذه القوى العظمى الجديدة التي تستطيع ان تنافس اميركا فعلاً وتعادلها من حيث القوة. 

والتالي فان المؤلف ينصح القيادة الاميركية بالتحلي بالحكمة والعقلانية. ومن الأفضل لاميركا ومصالحها ان تساهم قيادتها في التخطيط لمرحلة ما بعد اميركا! ماذا يعني هذا الكلام؟ انه يعني ما يلي: على اميركا الا تتشبث بدور الهيمنة الشمولية على العالم اكثر مما ينبغي. عليه ان تفهم ان هناك قوى كبرى في العالم غيرها. وبالتالي فمن مصلحتها ان تتعاون معها من اجل تشكيل نظام عالمي متوازن وجديد فعلاً. وعندئذ يمكن ان يستتب السلام في العالم وان تبقى مصالح اميركا مضمونة. 

اما اذا ما تشبثت بدور الهيمنة والاستفراد بالقرار فان ذلك قد ينعكس سلباً عليها. لماذا؟ لان القوى الكبرى في العالم كالصين، وروسيا، واوروبا.. سوف تكرهها وتحقد عليها. وكره هذه القوى العظمى أخطر بكثير على اميركا من كره جماعة «القاعدة» وبن لادن.. فروسيا تمتلك جيشاً قوياً يستطيع ان يهدد اميركا حتى الآن. والصين سوف تمتلكه عما قريب، وكذلك أوروبا. 

وبالتالي فقد آن الآوان لكي يخطط الخبراء الاستراتيجيون الاميركيون للمرحلة الانتقالية المقبلة. والمقصود بها المرحلة التي ستقودنا من فترة الهيمنة الأميركية الشمولية على العالم، الى فترة تقاسم هذه الهيمنة مع القوى العظمى التي ذكرناها سابقاً والتي يمكن ان نضيف اليها الهند ايضاً. 

هذا هو عين العقل والحكمة. وعلى هذا النحو تسلم اميركا من حقد العالم عليها. فمن الواضح ان هذا الحقد اذا ما زاد عن حده فسوف يصبح خطراً على اميركا وشعبها. وبالتالي فان نهاية العصر الاميركي لا تعني نهاية اميركا. فهي ستظل قوة عظمى، وفي ذات الوقت سوف يخف ثقل المسئولية الملقاة على عاتقها. فليس من السهل على دولة واحدة ان تكون مسئولة عن السلام العالمي كله اوعن شئون العالم. فهذه المسئولية تكسر الظهر.. وبالتالي فقد آن الآوان لكي يفهم الرئيس جورج دبليو بوش ان الاستفراد بالقرار العالمي شيء سلبي ولا يمكن ان يدوم. بل انه مضاد لمصالح الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وسلامتها وأمنها وازدهارها. 
*The end of the Americain ERA 
U.S Foreign Policy and the geopolitics 
of the Twenty - First Century 
Charles A.Kupchan 
A council on Foreign Relations Book. 
Alfred A.knopf - new york 2002 P. 391*

والى كتاب جديد قادم

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

*
العراق حرب ام اغتيال مبرمج؟ 

تأليف: مارك بورو دارغون 

الناشر: ف ـ كزافييه دوجيبير ـ باريس 2002 

الصفحات: 192 صفحة من القطع المتوسط*

مارك بورو دارغون، مؤلف هذا الكتاب، هو سينمائي فرنسي، وكاتب جعل من العالم العربي محط اهتمامه الرئيسي. وكان هو صلة الوصل بين عدة اطراف فرنسية وعراقية قبل اندلاع حرب الخليج الاخيرة، وكان الوسيط هو الرئيس الجزائري السابق «احمد بن بيلا».. هذا الكتاب «العراق، حرب ام اغتيال مبرمج؟» يعود الى سرد تفاصيل يتم نشرها للمرة الاولى حول المفاوضات «السرية للغاية» التي ساهم بها «ادغار بيزاني» الوزير الفرنسي السابق ورئيس معهد العالم العربي لعدة سنوات خلت، و«برزان التكريتي» الاخ «غير الشقيق» للرئيس العراقي صدام حسين .اما هدف تلك المفاوضات فقد كان محاولة الحيلولة دون نشوب حرب الخليج الاخيرة. 

ويشير مؤلف هذا الكتاب الى ان بعض الصحف وخاصة «لوكانار انشينيه» الساخرة ومجلة «الاكسبريس» قد تعرضتا للحديث عن تلك المفاوضات ولكن مع الحرص على عدم الخوض في التفاصيل التي يبدو انها تنطوي على ما يثير التساؤلات فيما يخص سلوكية الرئيس الفرنسي الراحل فرانسوا ميتيران الذي كان آنذاك رئيساً للجمهورية الفرنسية. لقد تبنى مؤلف هذا الكتاب عرض الاحداث الكبرى التي سبقت غزو الكويت ابتداء من يوم 6 يوليو 1990 حيث التقى مع المدعو «عبد القادر» ـ اسم مستعار ـ المقرب من الرئيس الجزائري السابق احمد بن بيلا. 

يومها تم الحديث عن انجاز بعض الافلام الوثائقية عن جرش في الاردن او صنعاء اليمن او آثار العراق التاريخية وخلال نفس اللقاء تم طرح فكرة تنظيم لقاء بين «ادغار بيزاني» الرئيس السابق لمعهد العالم العربي والرئيس الجزائري الاسبق «احمد بن بيلا».. وكان «بيزاني» آنذاك مستشاراً خاصاً لرئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية فرانسوا ميتيران. لقد تم اللقاء المرتقب يوم 24 يوليو 1990. وتم الاتفاق ان يبقى اللقاء سراً مطلقاً. 

قامت القوات العراقية بغزو الكويت في الثاني من شهر اغسطس 1990. وبعد سلسلة من اللقاءات بين مؤلف هذا الكتاب والرئيس الجزائري الاسبق احمد بن بيلا تم لقاء جديد بين هذا الاخير ورئيس معهد العالم العربي ومستشار ميتيران في جنيف يوم 11 سبتمبر 1990. ويومها وعد «بيزاني» بانه سوف يتحدث مع الرئيس ميتيران عن امكانية القيام بـ «وساطة» ولكن «ينبغي اولاً الحصول على مؤشر ايجابي من الرئيس صدام حسين، وبدا له «اي لبيزاني» بأنه من الضروري ان يتم الجلاء عن مدينة الكويت على الاقل. وبعد لقاء «بن بيلا» مع الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين اسر يوم 24 سبتمبر لمؤلف هذا الكتاب قوله: «ثق بانه ـ اي الرئيس العراقي ـ سوف يفضل ان يهلك على ان يتراجع ويفقد ماء وجهه. 

انه سوف يهلك في جحيم الحرب مع شعبه اذا وقعت. لقد تحدثنا بذلك وهو يدركه.. لكنه لم يزل يعتقد بان لديه رابع جيش في العالم.. لقد قدم له الجميع معلومات كاذبة وخاصة جنرالاته المرعوبين منه. كان الاميركيون هم الذين بدأوا ببث تلك الفكرة ثم حذا المقربون منه حذوهم. وقد قام منذ فترة قريبة باعدام احد ضباطه الاساسيين بيده لانه لم يتفق معه بوجهات النظر وشرح بان الجيش العراقي قد اصيب بالانهاك في الحرب ضد ايران.. بينما كان الآخرون يمجدون قواته. مع ذلك قد بدأ يفهم بانه قد وقع في فخ كان قد تم التحضير له منذ فترة طويلة بواسطة السيدة ابريل حيث اعتقد بأن امامه الضوء الاخضر كما جاء على لسان السفيرة الاميركية نفسها.. بالاضافة الى هذا وعبر عملية تضليل موجه ذات مصدر اميركي، كان على قناعة بانه اذا لم يقم باجتياح الكويت يوم 2 اغسطس، فان قوة اميركية سوف تتواجد فيها من اجل دعم غزو سعودي... بكل الاحوال انه موجود وينبغي التعامل معه. 

ويشير مؤلف هذا الكتاب الى ان الشخصين ـ اي بيزاني وبن بيلا ـ قد أدانا احتجاز غربيين كـ «درع انسانية» هذا مع اضافة بن بيلا بان يفهم «حاجة» الرئيس العراقي الى البحث عن الوقاية من ضربة اميركية لا يمكن ان تقع طالما انه يحتجز «ضيوفه» ويقول مؤلف هذا الكتاب عن مذكرة كان قد كتبها يوم العاشر من نوفمبر 1990 اثر لقاء له مع الرئيس الجزائري الاسبق: «يرى الرئيس بن بيلا بانه ينبغي على فرنسا الآن ان تلعب دوراً بارزاً في تسوية هذا النزاع. ولدى الرئيس ميتيران اليوم فرصة دخول التاريخ كمنقذ للسلام ورغم المخاطر التي سيواجهها حيال حلفائه الاميركيين فانه سوف يجني فائدة كبرى لفرنسا في جميع بلدان العالم الثالث. 

ان العالم العربي ينظر بعين الرضا لسياسة فرنسا، ولكن هذه السياسة لا تمتلك الدينامية المطلوبة حيث تبدو الآن بانها رخوة كثيراً. والرئيس ميتيران بوصفه رئيساً للجمهورية الفرنسية هو الشخص الوحيد الذي لا يزال يستطيع ان يفعل شيئاً ما، وحتى لو كان المستشار الالماني ويلي برانت يؤكد دوره منذ فترة. ودور فرنسا ورئيسها يتمثل في اتخاذ مبادرة عقد مؤتمر دولي فوراً لتسوية المسألة الفلسطينية «وبالضرورة الانسحاب من الاراضي المحتلة» وتنظيم عملية نزع سلاح المنطقة. والرئيس صدام حسين سيقبل نزع اسلحته اذا تم فعل نفس الشيء بالنسبة لاسرائيل». 

بدت الخطوة الاولى في مسعى لعب دور فرنسي تتمثل في تنظيم لقاء بين برزان التكريتي، الاخ غير الشقيق لصدام حسين ومبعوث فرنسي يدعمه الرئيس ميتيران نفسه. وكاشارة على حسن النوايا العراقية تم الافراج عن اربع رهائن فرنسيين وبطلب من «احمد بن بيلا» حسبما جاء في تصريح له.. وضمن هذا السياق تم «الاذن» لادغار بيزاني بلقاء برزان التكريتي و«بدء الحوار» ويؤكد بيزاني بنفس الوقت بان الرئيس ميتيران كان يعتقد بان الرئيس السوفييتي الاسبق ميخائيل غورباتشوف كان سيتبع خطاه ويؤيد الحوار اذ لم يكن اي واحد منهما يريد الحرب من اجل الولايات المتحدة الاميركية. 


وبتاريخ 20 نوفمبر 1990 طلب ادغار بيزاني من مؤلف هذا الكتاب اللقاء به قبل لقائه بالرئيس ميتيران ـ اي بيزاني ـ إذ اراد منه ان يلتقي مجدداً ببرزان التكريتي بقصد الحصول على جدول زمني للجلاء عن الكويت وعلى التزامات بتنفيذ خطة السلام مع الموافقة على تشكيل قوة فرنسية ـ جزائرية ـ عمانية للمحافظة على الامن عند انسحاب العراق. كان بيزاني يرى بان سلطنة عمان هي الخيار الافضل من اجل ضمان الحياد العربي بينما تم اختيار الجزائر بسبب جهود الوساطة التي كان يقوم بها احمد بن بيلا، وعن الدور الذي كان ادغار بيزاني ومؤلف هذا الكتاب يقومان به يقول الاخير: كان ميتيران يعرف باننا نحن الذين كنا وراء اطلاق الرهائن الفرنسيين الاوائل وكان يقدر كثيراً واقع انه لم يتم ذكر اسمينا ولو مرة واحدة، لذلك اعطانا ثقته والذهاب ابعد في مخططنا والسماح لبيزاني باللقاء بأخ صدام والاستماع لاقتراحاته واعداد سيناريو لبدء الحوار. 

بنفس الوقت تم ابلاغ بغداد بالمواقف الفرنسية الجديدة. 

بعد اللقاء الاول بين برزان التكريتي وادغار بيزاني في سويسرا بتاريخ الرابع من ديسمبر 1990. لخص بيزاني نتيجة ذلك اللقاء كالتالي: لقد تابع السيد السفير ـ برزان ـ محاولة تبرير موقف بلاده حتى اللحظة التي قلت له فيها بانني لم آت اليه لاسمع ما أعرفه وانما بمحاولة عرض مواقف فرنسا وخاصة من اجل انذار العراق التي ينبغي عليها ان تقيم حساباتها على اساس عدم تضامن فرنسا مع حلفائها. 

كان الرهان الاول هو ان يقوم الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين باطلاق سراح جميع الرهائن «الدروع البشرية» مما قد يترتب عليه امكانية خروج فرنسا من التحالف الدولي، كما اثار بيزاني.. ولكن ما الذي اعتمد عليه في مثل هذا القول؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي طرحه مؤلف هذا الكتاب على نفسه عند اللقاء مع برزان التكريتي. ويقول معلقاً عليه: اما ان يكون ـ بيزاني ـ مأذونا بقول ذلك من قبل فرانسوا ميتيران وبالتالي ليس لي الحق في ان اشكك بما يقوله رئيس الجمهورية او ان بيزاني كان يعتبر بان استخدام جميع الوسائل امر حسن مع المراقبين من اجل تحقيق الهدف المنشود، الامر الذي لم يكن يروق لي ابداً.. ويضيف: بميزان الشرف لا يمكن حتى في السياسة استخدام جميع الوسائل. واذا كنت اعرف من خلال تجربتي بان الكلمة التي يقطعها عربي من الخليج هي مقدسة بالنسبة له فانني لست واثقاً بان الحالة هي نفسها في بلادي. 

يوم السادس من ديسمبر 1990 اعلنت محطات التلفزة في نشراتها الاخبارية لمنتصف النهار عن اطلاق صدام حسين سراح جميع الرهائن. 

لقد فسرت جميع وسائل الاعلام القرار بانه اعتراف بالضعف «من قبل صدام الذي بدأ بالرضوخ امام الضغط الدولي».. ولم يذكر احد بان ذلك يشكل منعطفاً ومؤشراً قوياً باتجاه السلام. لقد تم انقاذ عدة مئات من الرهائن ولكن هل كان بيزاني صادقاً ومخلصاً عندما طالب باطلاق سراح الرهائن ام انه لعب لعبة حكمت بالموت على مئات الآلاف من العراقيين؟ تساءل مؤلف هذا الكتاب. لكن بنفس الوقت وحتى في حالة خروج فرنسا من التحالف الدولي ـ كما اشار بيزاني ـ فان الولايات المتحدة ما كان لها بالضرورة ان تسير في خطاها اذ «اننا نعرف مواقفها حيال نفط الخليج»، يقول المؤلف، ويضيف ما تبحث عنه اميركا هو اسقاط النظام العراقي، ولم يكن تحرير الكويت سوى حجة اذ ينبغي عليها السيطرة دون اي تحفظ على انتاج البترول في المنطقة. 

وتحت عنوان «حرب الخليج لن تقع» يتحدث المؤلف في الفصل الخامس من الكتاب عن مهمته في مصر خلال ايام ثلاثة «79 ديسمبر 1990» والمتمثلة في سبر حقيقة الموقف المصري ومدى امكانية انتهاج نفس المنحى الذي قد تتخذه فرنسا.. 

ولكن طبيعة اللقاء الذي جمعه بـ «اسامة الباز» المقرب من الرئيس حسني مبارك لم تسمح الا بعرض الموقف الرسمي المصري.. ولكن اسامة الباز نفسه اخبر المؤلف خلال لقاء جديد ضمهما بعد ستة اشهر من اللقاء الاول بان مصر ربما كانت مستعدة كما يبدو لقبول اقتراح يذهب في الاتجاه الذي يبحث عنه قصر الاليزيه ـ مقر الرئاسة الفرنسية ـ لانها كانت ترى الموقف الاميركي غير مقبول. 

البقية بأسفل

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

ويؤكد المؤلف ضمن نفس السياق بان الرئيس الفرنسي الراحل فرانسوا ميتيران كان حريصاً على استقلاله الذاتي في العلاقة مع الولايات المتحدة. وبكل الاحوال بدا أن الوضع كان قد اصبح من الخطورة بمكان لا يمكن فيه «اضاعة اية دقيقة» وبان الخطة الفرنسية تمثل «الحظ الاخير» من اجل تجنب الحرب. وبعد محادثات طويلة وشاقة بين «بيزاني» و«برزان التكريتي» وعدد آخر من المبعوثين العراقيين يتوصل مؤلف هذا الكتاب الى القول: بواسطة بيزاني وبحضوري قبل العراق بواسطة سفيره ـ برزان ـ جميع الشروط التي كان الحلفاء قد تقدموا بها وصاغها رجل ـ بيزاني ـ يعرف كيف ينقذ ماء الوجه. كانت لحظة عظيمة، حيث اعتقدت بان فرنسا هي على قاب قوسين او ادنى من حصولها على موقع متميز في جميع البلدان العربية وبلدان العالم الثالث وبانها بصدد انقاذ اعرق حضارة في العالم. 

ويضيف: لقد بدا لي بان الحركة الاخيرة هي بين يدي صدام حسين. وقد كان لدي البرهان بانه يستمع لأخيه كما فعل اثناء قبوله اطلاق سراح الرهائن بل وانني اعترف تقريباً لصدام حسين، رغم الصدمة التي قد يثيرها هذا لدى بعض اصحاب النوايا الحسنة، بانه عبر الاحداث التي اثارها قد سمح لفرنسا كي تكون من جديد بمستوى قوة عظمى. لكن وبنفس الوقت يعترف المؤلف بانه لم يأخذ بحسبانه آنذاك «الادارة الاميركية في نشوب الحرب» وبأنه اهمل في رؤيته المصالح المالية والتجارية موضوع الرهان».. وبأنه كان ايضا يجهل امكانية ان «لا يفي رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية بما قاله، كان ذلك كله بتاريخ 25 ديسمبر 1990. 

وفي ذلك الاطار بدأ التحضير جدياً لذهاب وفد رسمي هذه المرة، الى بغداد، ويتحدث باسم فرنسا وحيث اراد الرئيس ميتيران ان يشارك فيه «رولان دوما» وزير خارجيته آنذاك وبحيث لا يبقى الدور الرئيسي لبيزاني تحديداً. لكن بدا بنفس الوقت بان الرئيس ميتيران لم يكن يريد ان يعطي حتى آنذاك الضوء الاخضر لتنفيذ مهمة التوجه الى بغداد.. اي تبني التحضير وليس التنفيذ. بكل الاحوال وبتاريخ 27 ديسمبر تم اعداد السيناريو النهائي لفك الارتباط العراقي، وعلى اساس ما كان الرئيس ميتيران قد طالب به في خطته المقترحة امام الامم المتحدة بتاريخ 24 سبتمبر 1990. وفي المحصلة، وبتاريخ 31 ديسمبر 1990 كانت لدينا القناعة، بيزاني وانا، بانه اذا لم يحدث طاريء واذا لم يتراجع الرئيس ميتيران، فاننا قد ربحنا وبان حرب الخليج لن تكون سوى ذكرى.. فحرب الخليج لن تقع!، كما كتب المؤلف. 

وفي اليوم الاول من شهر يناير 1991 اعلنت الاذاعة الفرنسية خبر سفر، ميشيل فوزيل، رئيس اللجنة الخارجية في مجلس النواب الفرنسي، الى بغداد بـ «صفة شخصية»، وبالطبع لم يكن ليفعل ذلك دون موافقة الرئيس ميتيران او على الاقل موافقة وزير خارجيته رولان دوما. كان العراقيون ينتظرون بيزاني فاستقبلوا فوزيل. الذي التقى بطارق عزيز وبالرئيس العراقي صدام حسين. 

لكن الحرب جرت كما ارتقبت وزارة الدفاع الاميركية، يشير المؤلف في احدى يومياته «27 فبراير 1991» اي يوم ان اعلنت الولايات المتحدة نهاية حرب الخليج. وفي آخر يومين، يعود تاريخها للثاني من اكتوبر 2002 ينقل المؤلف تصريحاً للرئيس جورج دبليو بوش جاء فيه: ان اغتيال صدام حسين سيكلفنا اقل من كلفة الحرب. 

كتاب يمكن قراءته كرواية بوليسية، هذا ما علق به رئيس وزراء فرنسا الاسبق ميشيل روكار. 

IRAK 
GUERRE OU ASSASSINAT PROGRAMME? 
LA FRANCE POURAT- ELLE EMPECHER LA 
GUERRE DU GOLFE? 
MARC BOUREAU D`ARGONNE FRANGOIS ` XAVIER DE GUIBERT 
PARIS 2002 
P. 192

----------

